# Ultegra 6510 Shifter Nameplate



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

My 2003 Ultegra 6510 Shifter Nameplates are badly cracked. (They are the plastic caps with the "Ultegra"on them. they are located on top of the shifters and are attached by a small screw). Does anyone have any around or old 6510 shifters they can take them off of? I can pay for them. This link shows what they look like:

https://www.bikeparts.com/pimage/BPC307848.jpg

5 local shops could not get them.


----------



## Roobakes 1.0 (Jun 12, 2013)

I have bought these off of ebay before...been a few years now, but it's worth a look.


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

So far no luck on ebay or internet.


----------

